# Battlefield 2 demo not working



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone else was having a problem getting the Battlefield 2 demo to work? I have installed it and all drivers are up to date, but when I double click the icon the screen goes black for about 4 seconds, then I am left with Windows. No error or anything, it just doesnt work. My PC meets the spec (P4 3ghz, 512mb ram, Win XP SP2). Not so sure I want to buy the game now :S

Dan


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi Dan: I've requested this be moved to the proper "Games" forum!


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks mate!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Do you have a 128mb + graphics card?


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah, I think it's 256mb nvidia. My system is above the minimum spec of the game. Any ideas?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Set AA and AF to application controlled. Try again.


----------



## foofyter (Mar 9, 2005)

It seems that Battlefield 2 has some very steep hardware reqs. I wonder if you have a video card that is not supported. It may even be a good card, just not supported. Here is part of an article I found at http://pc.ign.com/articles/625/625776p1.html

Q: So [random card] wasn't listed as being supported in the last FAQ. Will it work?

A: Well, folks, there do seem to be some odd gaps in the list, and an odd inclusion. For example, it appeared as though the game required a video card with 128MB of RAM, but the X300 is officially supported--even though there's a model with only 64MB of RAM. We don't have any of those in the office, so we can't test them, and no one on our Insider boards appears to have it either. The rule of thumb, however, is that if it works in the demo, it will work in the full game. Here's a more organized description of what's going on:

GeForce 4 Series cards: Not supported (including the 128MB models).

GeForce 5 Series cards: 5700 and above supported.

GeForce 6 Series cards: 6600 and above supported.

Again, it is assumed that the game will support the GeForce 7800 cards when they are released, which will be very soon, from what we understand. Likewise, the next generation of ATI cards should have support. There will be budget versions of both generations, of course, but we don't know the compatibility specifics yet.

ATI 8 series: 8500 and above supported.

ATI 9 series: 9500 and above supported.

ATI X series: All supported, according to the readme file.

As far as we know, no motherboard-integrated graphics solution is supported. Nor are the GeForce MX cards. Nor will the cards running on the standard PCI bus.

UPDATE: Reader feedback indicates that at least the PCI 6200 works with the game. We also have reports that the game is working well with certain 64MB cards. Again, we recommend trying the demo if you have concerns--keep in mind that the list above is just based on officially released information, not our own internal testing.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

So it is so. Regardless of 128MB, your card just may not be supported. What is your card's name.


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

Heres a list of ecact cards that work

http://www.planetbattlefield.com/bf2/files/demo/


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

BTW, this just in. If you are smart enough you can join servers without a time warning, all weapons unlocked, and no maximum players limit. Gamespy and EA have removed those servers from the list, but there are still ways to join them


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

My card is an NVIDIA Ti 4600, and it's not in the list. Is this just the requirements for the demo, or will the actual game require the same?

Thanks guys,
Dan


----------



## animalhouz (Dec 30, 2002)

It looks like you may need to get a new card! But in the full game they may allow for more cards. This is why all new games should have a demo before they are released.


----------



## VelvetAmoeba (Jun 20, 2005)

I would definently upgrade your card.

I run BF2 on a GeForce FX 5500 (not on the supported list), and it looks horrible. Can only run it at 1024x768 with everything on low or off. Do yourself a favor, and upgrade your card. I don't think that card will be able to play many games coming out within the nextr few months.


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

I just don't understand. I have a 19" monitor and I play games like HL 2 with full detail in full screen and it looks amazing. How can this one game make such a giant leap? It's just not worth it, with all the new consoles coming out shortly. Sorry EA games! (and I really mean that...I wanted BF2)!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I wouldn't say big about HL2. It has a wonderful engine and thats why. I have a horrible NVIDIA 64Mb geforce 4 MX, and HL2 plays fine, but the source engine is real good.


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

I'll just stick to playing Counter Strike then


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Just get a new card for like $160, BF2 is worth it, not to mention you'll be able to play future games


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

I really fancy one of the new consoles though. Which console do you think is looking the best? I've always been a big Nintendo fan, but I'm just getting fed up of having no choice with the games now. Back in the days with the SNES you had several Mario games. The N64 only had 1 real Mario game, and the GC has Mario Sunshine (which doesn't have the same 'Mario') feel. I'm putting my money on the xbox 360.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Revolution or 360. The 360 is gonna be a home media system, but the Revolution is backwards compatable, you will be able to play all Nintendo games, and all new games. The new controller is supposed to be amazing.


----------



## edgar818 (May 9, 2005)

I have a BFG overclocked 5500 128 mb the game runs but it runs realllllyyyyy horrible i have to have everytihg on low.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Ur lucky it works .
The game is coming out  and I'll be getting it at my door soon.


----------



## percocet (Mar 9, 2004)

I've only got 512 of ram and 128mb Radeon 9700...the game is already being shipped, so it looks like I need another stick of ram and a new card :/ Oh hell, what else am I going to spend $500, JFC!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

You don't need to spend $500. 
I'm buildin my own comp, but I would ask you, are you sure your PSU can support a better card?


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Can you guys recommend a good graphics card for me? Preferably nvidia, as I've always prefered them!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

PCI-X or AGP?

Then ofcourse if you are going nvidia and you don't want to spend $400 buy a 6600GT.


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

I guess it'll have to be AGP.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

6600GT AGP is good, but I think the 256MB Radeon 9800 Pro (which you can flash to XT and overclock, providing you install an arctic silencer) owns NVIDIA cards in the tests.


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Sounds meaty! My PC already over heats, and I installed an extra fan not so long ago. Might as well get rid of my speakers, because I can't hear much else over the turbine noise


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Same here, which is why installing the arctic vga silencer on your Graphics Card is a must


----------



## VelvetAmoeba (Jun 20, 2005)

iXneonXi said:


> 6600GT AGP is good, but I think the 256MB Radeon 9800 Pro (which you can flash to XT and overclock, providing you install an arctic silencer) owns NVIDIA cards in the tests.


Bad choice. The 9800 Pro, and even the X850XT PE, lack SM 3.0. If you don't like eye candy, then get the 9800 Pro. If you want insurance and the ability to play games in DX 9 and higher, get the 6600GT. Don't be fooled by ATI's cards.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I highly disagree with that post.

Not to mention the card I got cost $160 not like $300.


----------



## warjaw (Jul 2, 2005)

dmurfitt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone else was having a problem getting the Battlefield 2 demo to work? I have installed it and all drivers are up to date, but when I double click the icon the screen goes black for about 4 seconds, then I am left with Windows. No error or anything, it just doesnt work. My PC meets the spec (P4 3ghz, 512mb ram, Win XP SP2). Not so sure I want to buy the game now :S
> 
> Dan


Hey dan, i also had the same problem. Im asuming your using a high-end card if you were going to even atempt to play bf2. Well anyway, look for the control section for your graphics card .. if its ATI (Like mine) then it will be in the bottom right of the taskbar, then right click and look for display options (which is under settings) then look for your ''smartgart'' tab and click it. In the field there are different AGP X, select 4x then restart (it should give you an option to) then you SHOULD be able to play. I hope it helps becuase it helped me


----------



## warjaw (Jul 2, 2005)

hi, dan. I had the same problem. Im using an ATI 128 9250 (not the best of cards :/ looking to buy a new one) and i found that changing my smartgart to 4x on the agp tab in your graphics card display settings helped. Before the game would simply crash, after i changed it i could play . Dunno if it helps you because im not too informed about how the nvidia ranged cards are mapped out. Anyway hope it works out.



WarjaW


----------



## warjaw (Jul 2, 2005)

Sorry about double post :s, i thought it didn't post my first.


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

warjaw said:


> Hey dan, i also had the same problem. Im asuming your using a high-end card if you were going to even atempt to play bf2. Well anyway, look for the control section for your graphics card .. if its ATI (Like mine) then it will be in the bottom right of the taskbar, then right click and look for display options (which is under settings) then look for your ''smartgart'' tab and click it. In the field there are different AGP X, select 4x then restart (it should give you an option to) then you SHOULD be able to play. I hope it helps becuase it helped me


Does anyone know how i can do this with nvidia? Thanks


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

If you can, it will be in the display settings. Right click the desktop, click 'properties' then select settings (or there might be some extra tabs there). If not, then click 'advanced', and there might be some more tabs there. I'm guessing it varies for different graphics cards.

Just wondering, but I have a NVIDIA Ti 4600, will I ever be able to play this game? I think the minimum spec on the demo was a 5400 or something like that, so mine is below...but I don't know if the actual game has the same min spec?!?!

(*shakes fist at EA....!!*)


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

you wouldn't want to play that game on lesser cards. the graphics are like a movie. just plain beutiful, almost real. besides i think you are in for a card upgrade.


----------



## Zephos (Jul 14, 2005)

Im having the same problem, but i have an ati 9700... i cant find the smartgart tab. I ran a search and still no luck.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

They are workin on a patch i read.


----------



## Samped (Jul 16, 2005)

I just ordered a 256MB Geforce FX 5500. I ave 756 RAM or around that and a AMD Athlon XP PRO 3200+ .. will it be able to run at least somewhat good.


----------



## Aku12 (Jul 17, 2005)

i had to register because these posts bothered me so badly.

first there are many factors in video card that you guys are not considering. RAM is the LEAST of your worries, who gives a crap if you have a 256mb card when its on a fx5200?

ok, first you need to look at what type of technology each are using.
The game battlefield 2 is running on DirectX 9.0c. So you need a card with DirectX 9.0C capabilities.

Geforce4 is a directx 8 card. Geforce 6 series plays much better with directx 9.0c than the 9800 pro does, not to mention they are the same price and 6600gt is better in every benchmark out there. Also the game was built in partnership with nVidia and uses nVidia technology already mentioned in this thread.

i own a geforce 6600gt and this game is still very taxing on my card. if you want to be able to play this game at full details you are going to have to go the route of SLI or geforce 7 series. wich right now is retailing for about 600 bucks.

but it just really bothers me how people rate there video cards by RAM. RAM doesnt mean crap unless you have the power to use it. Im guessing your geforce 4 TI is running cs:s at or below 25fps unless you are in something like 800x600 resolution. There is no way it would be able to play BF2, nor should the 5500 that the guy bought above me be able to play it above 3fps in close corner combat.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Aku, dont go out on a "you are stupid" rage as your first post. We dont want to hear it.

I'd have to say you have good points and stupid points in that post. The 6600GT and the 9800 Pro that me and my friend have get the same results, sometimes the 9800 Pro beating the 6600GT. 

I already know about Video RAM and how pointless it is on a card that is from the old series. 

Samped; that wasn't the smartest thing to do. 

As this thread is getting to annoy me I wont be checking back as often.


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

Aku12 said:


> There is no way it would be able to play BF2, nor should the 5500 that the guy bought above me be able to play it above 3fps in close corner combat.


Its Not "close corner combat" Its called close quarter combat lol
oh I just HAD to log on to say that


----------



## edgar818 (May 9, 2005)

hey but did your video card run it with the newest patch?


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah, I always keep mine as uptodate as possible.
Do you think it's safe to say that if the Battlefield 2 demo doesn't work, the actual full game won't either? (Silly question I know, but you never know)


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Not really. BF2 has been through a couple of patches.


----------

